#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Κατατακτήριες Αρχιτεκτονικής

## Khamal

Ειμαι αποφοιτος του τμηματος Πολιτικων Μηχανικων Τ.Ε του Α.Ε.Ι ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ Τ.Τ και θελω να συνεχισω τις σπουδες μου στην αρχιτεκτονικη.Θα ηθελα αν γνωριζετε να μου προτεινετε καλα φροντηστηρια στην Αθηνα.Επισης ειναι πιο ευκολο να περασεις στο ΕΜΠ η σε καποιο αλλο πολυτεχνειο της περιφερειας?

----------


## Xάρης

Τι σε εμποδίζει να δώσεις εξετάσεις σε περισσότερα από ένα πανεπιστήμια;
Μήπως διεξάγονται τις ίδιες ακριβώς ημερομηνίες;
Έχουν κάποιο κόστος;

----------


## Khamal

Απο μια γρηγορη ερευνα που εκανα ειδα πως καθε σχολη εχει δικα της μαθηματα.Συνεπως πρεπει να επιλεξεις ενα πολυτεχνειο.

----------


## Xάρης

Ή να προετοιμαστείς σε περισσότερα.
6 τμήματα Αρχιτεκτονικής έχει η Ελλάδα. Όλα έχουν εντελώς διαφορετικά μαθήματα; Δεν συμπίπτουν πουθενά;

----------


## Khamal

Μιλησα με Ποδαρα και με Αρνο.Καμια γνωμη για αυτα τα 2 ?

----------


## Xάρης

Προφανώς είναι φροντιστήρια.
Για πες τι προσφέρουν και σε τι τιμή, προς ενημέρωση άλλων χρηστών του φόρουμ.

----------


## Khamal

220 τον μηνα ο Ποδαρας και κανει αρχιτεκτονας μαθημα,2000 ολη η προετοιμασια και κανει μαθημα καθηγητρια καλων τεχνων.

----------

Xάρης

----------

